# Grizzly G1023SL 10" Table Saw 3 HP Single-Phase 220V Left-Tilt



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

good review -thanks!

I think this model was always a good machine and a workhorse. I personally think that UHMW is a better material choice for fence faces as it's smoother, and more uniformed, and less likely to change than laminations/wood/fibers. the splitter however has always been a pit pave of similar saw designs… one of the better design changes that have took place in recent years. luckily there are aftermarkets adaptors such as the shark, and bork.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jon, this is a nice review. I have a lot of respect for Grizzly tools and your review only confirms that this is a quality tool.

Enjoy your new saw. It should be a pleasure to operate for years to come.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Jon great review I'm certainly a grizzly fan.


----------



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

Jon, Thanks for the review. Looks like a nice saw.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Another great Grizzly review! And 2 years after the purchase..this makes me feel all warm and fuzzy about buying a Grizzly tool!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*WOW ! A real review from someone that has actually used their tool before posting a "review" here ! *
Very nice review and I really like the way that you broke down the pros and cons of the machine. : )


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Great review. I had one just like that when I had my cabinetshop. Loved it and kick myself in the A__ for selling it. Best damn saw I ever had…................sob sob….............


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

A good composed review…....well done Jon.


----------



## 45acpbuilder (Aug 9, 2009)

My sentiments exactly, Jon3. I bought the 1023SL a couple of months ago and am very happy with it for the price. I've added a couple of mods to my saw as you have. I added 3/16" foam board to the bottom of the cabinet to eliminate the sawdust collecting in all the corners. I just cut wedge-shped pieces and made new "ramps" for the dust to slide down to the extraction port. They make a big difference in how much sawdust collects in the bottom of the stand. I also added a small board, about 1/32" shy of the table surface, to the back fence rail so cutoffs won't fall down onto the bolts holding the splitter and get wedged against the fence. I'm looking for a pair of 8" rollers to make a more permanent outfeed roller for the back of the saw. I'm thinking of adding above-blade dust collection, too. I've drilled several holes in the ZCI and they help pull sawdust down into the saw but I still need more collection. Overall, I'm VERY happy with the saw. I also mod'd the power switch to bring it out from under the front fence rail. The saw was adjusted perfectly right out of the box. I've checked numberous cuts with a machinist's square and they're all 90 deg +.- "0"!! I'm not sure why you're unhappy with your miter guage. Mine is perfectly adequate for what I'm doing. It came with the adjustable miter slot bar and with a little valve grinding compound and about 50 passes of the bar, I have "0" slop in the miter slots and silky smooth movement in both slots.


----------



## Jon3 (Feb 28, 2007)

45,

I am not suggesting the Miter gauge can't be fixed, but given the caliber of the saw, and the features, adjustability, and low cost of the current crop of extruded aluminum miter gauge products, I think the currently shipped gauge is kind of an antique style, and I had trouble getting and, more importantly, keeping a true 45 on it, after installing an extension fence of baltic birch ply.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review Jon.


----------

